# Radar Carve



## lever88 (Nov 9, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with this machine? Good/Bad? Thinking of getting a duplictor for gun stocks etc and dont have a ton of money to spend. Any help is benefitial,

Thanks.


----------



## canoecreek (Mar 21, 2010)

does anyone own a radarcarve machine for duplicating gun stocks? are you happy with it? approximately how lond would it take to do a shotgun butt stock?i


----------



## durango (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey-Lever and Canoe--I'm also interested in the Radarcarve--tried to PM you, but none of us have enough posts here to use the PM. Have you learned anything yet? I hate to use up space here to get the ten posts, but I'd like to talk with you. Steve (Durango)


----------



## lever88 (Nov 9, 2009)

I spoke with a guy who bought one - a name of a customergiven to be by Radar carve so not entirely bias. He loved it. I'm not really ready to spend the money yet plus shipping to Canada. I'd love to hear from someone who bought one who's name wasn't given to me by the company. It is the cheapest option I have found though.


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

I've been looking at this Copy Carver the woodcarvers copy machine

seems like it would work as well as a RadarCarve, and well within my woodworking ability and construction. With either design I think there would be a problem with space to use it. I have several designs that could stand repetitive duplication.....

I haven't met anyone who uses a RadarCarve; or a CopyCarver either.... I do have a friend who has a CNC router, but he has thousands of $$ invested. and lots of space. Hard to get your money back.


----------

